# DNP Log



## StevensCat

Disclaimer: This entire log is fictional and is not an accurate representation or admission of use or purchase or supply of any legal and or illegal substances. All names and, locations are fictional. Meant for entertainment only.

Hi guys,

Thought I would run a log to track the use of DNP for my first time using it.

I won't be doing pictures or anything, but I will be offering some numbers around use etc.

Those who know me know I will be honest and not hold anything back from what I'm doing or what is happening.

I will note that, I know the product is legit and I would never put something in my body that hadn't been tested or I know to be real and safe.

Newish to this forum but am an ex member and long time forum user.


----------



## StevensCat

Just gonna upload a few days worth in this one post, from the journal.

Day 1: 200mg morbing. Nothing. In the evening slightly elevated temperature.

Day 2: 200mg. Sore throat like I'm about to get sick. Random hot flashes. Elevated temperature. Clammy at some points in the day.

Day 3: 200mg. sore throat is very annoying. Feels like I'm on the brink of being sick, however don't get any worse. Warm at all times. Urine is very yellow.

Sweated through the ass of 2 pairs of jogpants and a pair of shorts. Find that I smell musty unless I've showered in the last hour or so.

Fine from sweating unless my body is making contact with something, ie a chair.


----------



## StevensCat

Day 4: 200mg.

Sweaty today, sweated through my shirt during a meeting. Everyone thinks I have the flu. Lethargic to an extent, for example before going up stairs I'm like "urgh stairs, maybe I shouldn't", but then I stop being lazy and get up them.

Shortness of breath is becoming more and more apparent. Training this morning was pretty poor which is difficult to deal with, my strength has decreased about 60%, however I believe this is mostly due to lack of good breathing, staying hydrated has become very apparent. Went for a walk in the rain, with only a tshirt and I was sweaty when I got back.

Have not weighed in yet, however I look smaller.

Important to note that I am an experienced AAS user and trainer, I have previously owned a gym and been a personal trainer.


----------



## TinTin10

Interested in this mate. Thanks for the log


----------



## StevensCat

Day 4: Holding tons of water in my face. The side effects do dampen down several hours after physically taking the pill. In hindsight, I should take the pill at night.

Going to review half life and change to evening dosages.

After 7 days I'll be just off peak concentration, however I don't think upping the dose is doable or necessary.


----------



## StevensCat

Day 5: Training was good this morning. Not as sweaty and weak.

Woke up last night sweaty, rolled around and got back to sleep. The last few days sleeping has been great, been tired so have drifted off, which is great as I struggle to sleep.

Hardest part is the carb craving. I run a keto diet and have had carbs every evening for the last 3 nights, however will be stopping this as of tomorrow to see what the sides are when fully keto.

Gonna stay on 200mg, unless I feel I can work and function on higher. However I'm considering a 6ish week cycle so would like to keep it low.

Playing it all by ear.


----------



## StevensCat

Day 5: So I'm thinking I don't get a rash or anything, however I believe that can occur anytime.

Timed the heat effect after taking a pill. 2 hours after taking I get heat flushes. I'm quite interested in peoples debates over half life.

Is Ausbuilt still on this forum? Would love to read what he has to say.


----------



## StevensCat

Day 6: Word to anyone taking DNP, do not go to a gig and be right at the front with no access to water. That sucked. Standing in the crowd, I was drenched in sweat. Tbh the smell of the sweat was sulphuric and almost smelt toxic.

Anyway, I tried my best to keep cool and drank heaps of water when I left the front.

Interestingly, once I stopped drinking water, I swelled up, I felt about twice my size. I'm unaware of reading about this, however I presume once I stopped flushing water by drinking, my body retained more water. However, the surprise was how much water.

So I should be reaching peak levels due to accumulation in the body. I can definitely feel it.

I have some questions or concerns regarding this drug. Firstly, how the hell do people dose this higher than 200mg? Why do people up the dose to like 400mg from 200mg on day 2-4, with the half life and risk, that seems stupid?

Being on this drug kinda sucks. The breathing, shitty workouts, sweating, sweat smell and lethargy are horrible.

My plan for 6 weeks is starting to be questioned.


----------



## StevensCat

Day 6: My office thinks I have the flu. I sweat anywhere that makes contact with anything, and my sweat smells like cat piss.

I feel like a fat swollen mess.


----------



## StevensCat

Gained 0.3kg


----------



## StevensCat

Day 7: Not sure if I mentioned it but my stools are the typical soft stools. They also smell toxic. It's quite obvious DNP is toxic.

However, continue I shall. Bed and pillow was wet this morning. Had the fan on full last night aimed directly at me rather than swivelling, also slept ontop of the covers rather than under them.

Feel better today actually, drank 2.2ltrs of fluid within an hour yesterday and that seemed to help, the majority was powerade, so I would put my s**t feeling down to electrolytes.

Definitely losing weight according to the mirror, not according to scales.

It gets annoying having to wash pants and boxers and clothing and bedding all the time due to sweating and cat piss smell.

Will be using a desk fan at my office from now on. When driving, full aircon, on my face.


----------



## Robbie789

You went to a gig, you gained 0.3kg and you're planning on running it 6 weeks? :lol:

Being honest I would recommend stopping your DNP useage now before you fk yourself up


----------



## StevensCat

Robbie789 said:


> You went to a gig, you gained 0.3kg and you're planning on running it 6 weeks? :lol:
> 
> Being honest I would recommend stopping your DNP useage now before you fk yourself up


 What's the problem with a gig?

What's wrong with gaining weight?

Robbie, I just took a look at your profile. I'd like to kindly let you know that I've been bodybuilding longer than you've been alive (seriously, if you were born in 1992).

I thought you possibly might be experienced and could teach me something, however I've just read your DNP log and can see you can't.

If you could tell me what the difference is between a gig and cardio while on DNP, seriously, I genuinly want to know the difference?

As my body has a tendancy towards higher water retention specifically with sodium intake, a leaner body in the mirror yet heavier on the scales indicates water retention. You would be aware of this when you researched prior to taking this drug.

I appreciate comments and suggestions and am happy to answer any questions people have for an experienced bodybuilder or ask anything I am unsure of. However, I have little patience for people half my age not reading or asking questions before spouting suggestions.

Seriously, lose the attitude and you'll learn far more.


----------



## Matt2

StevensCat said:


> What's the problem with a gig?
> 
> What's wrong with gaining weight?


 The difference between a gig and doing cardio is environmental temperature. It is not a good idea to take DNP in hot conditions (I am assuming the gig was inside and the venue warm) since this makes temperature regulation far harder for the body. Cardio can be done in a much cooler environment...

There is nothing wrong with gaining weight, it is due to the usual water retention while on DNP as you state. When I run DNP I also run 3-5g Vitamin C which for me helps reduce water retention massively.


----------



## StevensCat

Matt2 said:


> The difference between a gig and doing cardio is environmental temperature. It is not a good idea to take DNP in hot conditions (I am assuming the gig was inside and the venue warm) since this makes temperature regulation far harder for the body. Cardio can be done in a much cooler environment...
> 
> There is nothing wrong with gaining weight, it is due to the usual water retention while on DNP as you state. When I run DNP I also run 3-5g Vitamin C which for me helps reduce water retention massively.


 Mine was an outdoor gig. And for temperature monitoring, I feel it's fairly easy to ascertain whether your in danger or not.

I have heard that about Vit C, never used it for that method however might give that a shot, mostly used it for the typical bodybuilding uses.


----------



## StevensCat

Day 8: Still sleeping on top of the covers. Mirrors looking good, still retaining heaps of water though. Started Vit C today (thanks @Matt2).

I'm learning tips and tricks that are helping deal with the sides, for example, I feel a s**t ton better on keto than on carbs. I personally don't buy into having to eat carbs for DNP to work. Wear sporting gear, easier to wash and dries quicker. Cold showers, anything remotely warmer and I sweat after the shower, which defeats the object.

Actually feeling alright.


----------



## Robbie789

Matt2 said:


> The difference between a gig and doing cardio is environmental temperature. It is not a good idea to take DNP in hot conditions (I am assuming the gig was inside and the venue warm) since this makes temperature regulation far harder for the body. Cardio can be done in a much cooler environment...


 What this guy said kiddo^

Not rocket science


----------



## StevensCat

Robbie789 said:


> What this guy said kiddo^
> 
> Not rocket science


 Kiddo? Look, I know your putting that in to be passive agressive. Seriously lose the attitude and people would want to give you more advice.

Do you not feel temperature is able to be monitored?


----------



## NorthernSoul

Alright quit it...

Anyway, cool detailed log! Like it! I took a stroll in the rain as well couple years ago on DNP :lol: family thought I was mad when I told them to feel my arm when I got back and I was roasting lol.

Keep up the log.


----------



## StevensCat

Sean91 said:


> Alright quit it...
> 
> Anyway, cool detailed log! Like it! I took a stroll in the rain as well couple years ago on DNP :lol: family thought I was mad when I told them to feel my arm when I got back and I was roasting lol.
> 
> Keep up the log.


 Sweating in the rain is seriously strange!!!

The Mrs keeps trying to "snuggle" up because I'm warm, the second she does I'm sweating like mad!


----------



## StevensCat

Day 9: Slept like a baby last night, loving the mirror this morning.

Everythings pretty similar really, however, Keto and DNP = match made in heaven. Reduces the sides and I feel great!


----------



## StevensCat

Weight loss is apparent today, I don't feel waterlogged either.

So either the vit c yesterday, 3 x 1g tabs split into 3 doses or everything is happening as planned. Continuing the vit c daily and will track progress.


----------



## StevensCat

Day 10: Incredibly sweaty sleep last night, ended up getting up at 2am, normally get up at 5am.

Flipped my pillow over once as it was wet, but wet the otherside too. Had to wipe the back of my head with a towel.

Still feeling good, weight loss is good. Obviously not weighing in until this is over.

Keeping hydrated and now have cold showers. Never enjoyed cold showers, however they are quite pleasant now.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Love it.


----------



## StevensCat

Day 11: Had to wear a suit today, it sucked. Still feeling good, energy is fine. Just the sweating that's a pain in the ass.


----------



## StevensCat

Day 12: I won't need to run this 6 weeks, I don't have enough bodyfat to lose! Will keep running for now though.

This is a great tool for cutting quick. Would I use it again? Hmmm unsure yet.


----------



## StevensCat

Day 13: Sweaty and hot, consistently. Working out is easy enough, the intensity is back, but s**t, I finish looking like i've been swimming, good job I train at home.

Noticed super yellow jizz now, and a slight yellowing of the eyes. Not pleasant.


----------



## nWo

Good to see a daily but simple log like this with details of sides, how you're feeling and such in a very concise manner. Be great for first time DNP users to take a look at to know what sort of thing they might expect on their cycle.


----------



## Trendy

Nice log, quick question if you're not running a test will dnp make one lose muscle.


----------



## StevensCat

Trendy said:


> Nice log, quick question if you're not running a test will dnp make one lose muscle.


 Tough one mate, Based on what people say online it's very muscle sparing. Based on research papers, from what I understand it's very muscle sparing.

I am alot flatter, very very tough to get a pump in the gym, infact don't think I've had one.

Personally I would tend to agree that it's muscle sparing.


----------



## StevensCat

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Good to see a daily but simple log like this with details of sides, how you're feeling and such in a very concise manner. Be great for first time DNP users to take a look at to know what sort of thing they might expect on their cycle.


 Thanks buddy.


----------



## danb900

Sounds good stuff and great to see a daily log. I've been cutting for a while now and have gone from 261lbs at 31% bf to now I'm at 232lbs and 16% bf. I'm aiming for around 12% bf before finishing this cut so I have been doing alot of reading about dnp incase I need a bit of extra help to hit my goal. Diets good etc and also do cardio.

But what I keep reading is dnp severely limits cardio. I race downhill mountain bikes so usually once a week I'm riding or racing which I have to up calories to just above maintenance for the day and the following day. otherwise I'm too tired and can barely move.

If I was to do dnp at a low dose like 250mg a day starting on a Monday for 10 days missing 1 weekend. Would 4 days after last tab allow me to ride that weekend or would I need longer off?

Sorry for the long post mate but very grateful for any advice.


----------



## DC1

danb900 said:


> Sounds good stuff and great to see a daily log. I've been cutting for a while now and have gone from 261lbs at 31% bf to now I'm at 232lbs and 16% bf. I'm aiming for around 12% bf before finishing this cut so I have been doing alot of reading about dnp incase I need a bit of extra help to hit my goal. Diets good etc and also do cardio.
> 
> But what I keep reading is dnp severely limits cardio. I race downhill mountain bikes so usually once a week I'm riding or racing which I have to up calories to just above maintenance for the day and the following day. otherwise I'm too tired and can barely move.
> 
> If I was to do dnp at a low dose like 250mg a day starting on a Monday for 10 days missing 1 weekend. Would 4 days after last tab allow me to ride that weekend or would I need longer off?
> 
> Sorry for the long post mate but very grateful for any advice.


 IME you'll need longer off. DNP has a long half life and it took me around 1 week to feel half decent again. The temperature drops after a couple of days but the lethargy remained until my glycogen stores were fully replete.


----------



## StevensCat

danb900 said:


> Sounds good stuff and great to see a daily log. I've been cutting for a while now and have gone from 261lbs at 31% bf to now I'm at 232lbs and 16% bf. I'm aiming for around 12% bf before finishing this cut so I have been doing alot of reading about dnp incase I need a bit of extra help to hit my goal. Diets good etc and also do cardio.
> 
> But what I keep reading is dnp severely limits cardio. I race downhill mountain bikes so usually once a week I'm riding or racing which I have to up calories to just above maintenance for the day and the following day. otherwise I'm too tired and can barely move.
> 
> If I was to do dnp at a low dose like 250mg a day starting on a Monday for 10 days missing 1 weekend. Would 4 days after last tab allow me to ride that weekend or would I need longer off?
> 
> Sorry for the long post mate but very grateful for any advice.


 Honestly couldn't tell you for certain. What I will say is that my cardio is shot. I walk for cardio and mountain wall on a weekend, the weekend just about killed me, I was breathing so hard I began to think it was a bad idea.

However this being my first run with DNP I Can't say what it's like for clearing the system.

What I will say is this is pure poison, so I would expect atleast a week for the body to start returning to normal. With something that is this toxic I wouldn't count on peak performance for a while.


----------



## danb900

Thanks lads if really need it at the end I'll have a couple weeks off riding to make sure don't f**k my self up. Originally I said at the start 15% but now I want to go lower.


----------



## StevensCat

Day 14: Same s**t different day. Yellow jizz, yellowing eyes, piss looks like i've got kidney failure, sweaty, hot, drained, tired.

I've capped enough to last about 3 weeks more, however not sure when i'm gonna stop, no longer than that for sure.

It's been far more tolerable on keto than when I was eating carbs, so, that's a bonus, I eat Keto anyway, so nice to be able to stay with that. Initially I had major carb cravings, however they have gone now, only lasted about a week.

There's some info I intentionally left out because it's super boring to read and frankly who cares. So I will post it once and then never bother posting about it again.

Workouts -

1 hour cardio 5 days a week (Walking)

90 minutes mountain walking once a week

3 day split for weights, 2 minute rest between exercises, 30 second rest between sets. (When on cycle i'll do more weight days)

DIet, i'm eating maintenance, so keep in mind I am not dieting in anyway. The weight loss I receive will be from DNP only and not from dieting.

I'm on no other drugs

That's it for today really.


----------



## nWo

DC1 said:


> IME you'll need longer off. DNP has a long half life and it took me around 1 week to feel half decent again. The temperature drops after a couple of days but the lethargy remained until my glycogen stores were fully replete.


 @danb900Not only this, but also the build-up of histamines take longer to dissipate than the DNP itself, so getting back on too early greatly increases the risks of allergic reactions.

You should be thinking time on = time off, really.


----------



## danb900

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> @danb900Not only this, but also the build-up of histamines take longer to dissipate than the DNP itself, so getting back on too early greatly increases the risks of allergic reactions.
> 
> You should be thinking time on = time off, really.


 Cheers mate I may go down the route of t3 and clen if I get stuck instead then.


----------



## nWo

danb900 said:


> Cheers mate I may go down the route of t3 and clen if I get stuck instead then.


 When weight loss slows down, up the T3, that's always been my motto :thumb


----------



## danb900

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> When weight loss slows down, up the T3, that's always been my motto :thumb


 I've never used it so maybe good starting there when it slows down


----------



## Savage Lifter

StevensCat said:


> Day 13: Sweaty and hot, consistently. Working out is easy enough, the intensity is back, but s**t, I finish looking like i've been swimming, good job I train at home.
> 
> Noticed super yellow jizz now, and a slight yellowing of the eyes. Not pleasant.


 Liver problems. I'd recommend stopping for a while so your liver can recover.


----------



## StevensCat

Savage Lifter said:


> Liver problems. I'd recommend stopping for a while so your liver can recover.


 Is this info from other forums that you've read?

Personally, not saying your wrong, however, the research that I've read shows that its nearly impossible to damage your liver using DNP. The dosing required to effect liver would be far beyond the fatal limit dosage.

Unfortunately DNP and forums tend to have this habit of people just repeating bad information (not aimed at you), I think we all need to research much more.

Do you have anything specific that makes you say this? Like a study or first hand experience?

Let me know, thanks.


----------



## Savage Lifter

StevensCat said:


> Is this info from other forums that you've read?
> 
> Personally, not saying your wrong, however, the research that I've read shows that its nearly impossible to damage your liver using DNP. The dosing required to effect liver would be far beyond the fatal limit dosage.
> 
> Unfortunately DNP and forums tend to have this habit of people just repeating bad information (not aimed at you), I think we all need to research much more.
> 
> Do you have anything specific that makes you say this? Like a study or first hand experience?
> 
> Let me know, thanks.


 These are symptoms of jaundice and could mean liver problems but it could also mean problems with red blood cells or pancreas, at the very least, get a check-up.


----------



## StevensCat

Savage Lifter said:


> These are symptoms of jaundice and could mean liver problems but it could also mean problems with red blood cells or pancreas, at the very least, get a check-up.


 Wouldn't you agree on the balance of probability that its 99.9999% most likely the dye characteristics of DNP. I've never had a single issue with my liver, start taking dnp, yellow eyes, yellow urine, yellow jizz.

I appreciate you looking out, but based on research, other symptoms and timing, previous health, I find it to be close to impossible to be liver damage. Research seems to prove without a shadow of a doubt this to be false.

Appreciate the comment either way.


----------



## danb900

Are you still eating at maintenance mate? What sort of bf do you think you've dropped so far then? How you feeling


----------



## DC1

I started Vertex DNP a couple of days ago. Never tried Vertex before so will be interested to see the results.

125mg tabs.


----------



## StevensCat

danb900 said:


> Are you still eating at maintenance mate? What sort of bf do you think you've dropped so far then? How you feeling


 Feeling hot, its tiring. It's not really effecting my workouts, but they require more mental energy.

In all honesty, considerable weight loss. I've done T3, Clen, Thermogenics, supposed weight loss stuff like Tren, Winstrol etc. This blows all of them out of the water. I havnt weighed in yet, and I don't do caliper tests because they're inaccurate, but I'll say the loss is quite dramatic.

I'm still eating maintenance, still doing same routine. I maintain a reasonably lowish bodyfat year round, however it can get to 15%. I've easily dropped a few %. In terms of competition prep, this probably knock 6 weeks off prep!!!


----------



## StevensCat

DC1 said:


> I started Vertex DNP a couple of days ago. Never tried Vertex before so will be interested to see the results.
> 
> 125mg tabs.


 Good luck mate, let us know.


----------



## StevensCat

Day 17: As above, considerable weight loss, quite dramatic effects.

As usual, tired and rough feeling, workouts good though. Maintenance calories.

Looking forward to being off DNP, it kinda sucks lol.

Nothing much to report. Still dropping.

I try not to disclose info about myself, this has caused me problems before, however when I'm done I'll provide some stats so you guys can understand the difference.


----------



## danb900

sounds good mate. how much longer you think youll be using it.


----------



## StevensCat

danb900 said:


> sounds good mate. how much longer you think youll be using it.


 Maybe a weekish


----------



## danb900

there will be no fat left :thumb


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

Don't talk to this guy like shite guys, he's been a personal trainer!


----------



## StevensCat

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Don't talk to this guy like shite guys, he's been a personal trainer!


 Don't talk to this guy like shite guys, he has a meme on his profile and a generic motivational username.

:lol:


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

StevensCat said:


> Don't talk to this guy like shite guys, he has a meme on his profile and a generic motivational username.
> 
> :lol:


 Forever inspiring the people of uk-muscle with the mere mention of my name.. and that drugs are good to.


----------



## Savage Lifter

StevensCat said:


> Wouldn't you agree on the balance of probability that its 99.9999% most likely the dye characteristics of DNP. I've never had a single issue with my liver, start taking dnp, yellow eyes, yellow urine, yellow jizz.
> 
> I appreciate you looking out, but based on research, other symptoms and timing, previous health, I find it to be close to impossible to be liver damage. Research seems to prove without a shadow of a doubt this to be false.
> 
> Appreciate the comment either way.


 It most likely is but the only way to be sure is to get it checked out.


----------



## StevensCat

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Forever inspiring the people of uk-muscle with the mere mention of my name.. and that drugs are good to.


 UKM motto, lift drugs not weights


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

StevensCat said:


> UKM motto, lift drugs not weights


 Bloody right there chap. Exactly how I do it to, inject some tren and watch tv for the remainder of the day. I feel abit chubs, no problem I'll pop a clenbuterol!


----------



## Sphinkter

DNP log with no pics..

View attachment IMG_1316.JPG


----------



## StevensCat

Sphinkter said:


> DNP log with no pics..
> 
> View attachment 139885


 A poster who doesn't read the first post :confused1:


----------



## Sphinkter

StevensCat said:


> A poster who doesn't read the first post :confused1:


 First post was the only one I read..


----------



## StevensCat

Sphinkter said:


> First post was the only one I read..


 If only you had stopped there.


----------



## StevensCat

Hey guys. Sorry to the folks genuinely following with interest but theres far too many trolls on this site to make it worth bothering with.

In short, DNP is amazing at fat loss, just study hard to avoid stupid comments about liver failure and other forum spread lies.

Also, never run a log. You just get trolled.


----------



## Sphinkter

StevensCat said:


> If only you had stopped there.





StevensCat said:


> Hey guys. Sorry to the folks genuinely following with interest but theres far too many trolls on this site to make it worth bothering with.
> 
> In short, DNP is amazing at fat loss, just study hard to avoid stupid comments about liver failure and other forum spread lies.
> 
> Also, never run a log. You just get trolled.


 You just wrote 3 pages about sweating if anyone's trolling its you.

im just having a laugh mate lighten up


----------



## nWo

Savage Lifter said:


> These are symptoms of jaundice and could mean liver problems but it could also mean problems with red blood cells or pancreas, at the very least, get a check-up.


 DNP isn't hepatoxic mate. In fact, it's known to improve liver function through improved insulin functioning and clearing out fatty deposits in the liver and even reverse non-alcoholic fatty liver disease. @StevensCat The yellowing of the eyes and bodily fluids is coming from a saturation of DNP in the body. It'll go away upon cessation of DNP.

P.S. The lads are only mucking about, this is a good log you've got going. We all know the results you can get off DNP, so pics aren't a necessity, just be good to see the stats at the end of the cycle.


----------



## JohhnyC

@StevensCat

Just seen your log, good stuff and interesting!. Please keep it up. This is dangerous stuff and I'm sure many (including me) would like to see the full user experience detailed before we try. I find your log useful.

Can't understand why people are trolling you. You are not advising anything so if they are not interested in reading your log, go elsewhere.


----------



## RaaX

What's the point of a log if there are no pics....

I am disappoint.jpg


----------



## b0t13

i dont see any trolling? just people offering advice then getting told its wrong by the OP...


----------

